# Will split costs/ SPI or PM 8-21 thru 8-24



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

We are going to my wifes folks for a few days and will actually be staying on the island. *I have decided not to drag a boat down and so I am looking to split some costs for bay or offshore fishing on someones boat*.....my usual partner is out decking on a Marlin tourney crew!

If you like to toss topwaters at Snook I am game for sure!!

I also fish Mezquital across the border and south of Matamoros and will be doing some Snook fishing there in Sept/Oct...I am always looking for new partners in adventure.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

Gracias!


----------

